# french doors or sliding doors



## dav099 (May 10, 2011)

which is better, french doors or sliding doors?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

When we enclosed part of of our deck with a sunroom, my wife suggested we replace the sliding door with double French doors. They look much better, open or closed, and open to twice as large an opening. However, when left open, the swing takes up a lot of room, limiting furniture placement. 

I still think it was a good change. But there are tradeoffs.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Pro/cons to either. Slding doors are usually more energy efficient, don't take up any real estate inside or out, but narrow opening, rollers can be an ongoing maintenance item.

French open wide, need space inside or out depending on the swing(can't place furniture in the opening).

If opening to a screened porch, no problem, but to the open air, screens are usually needed, can be a headache sometimes. Swinging screen doors usually fewer issues than rollers.


----------



## jason.r (May 20, 2011)

French Doors are the way to go if you are leaning more toward conserving energy. Dual Glazed French Doors with Low-E glass will save more on your energy bills. The large glass of a 1-lite is still prevalent and will let in as much light as a sliding glass door. By weatherstripping and adding a door shoe to french doors, you are ensuring a air tight seal. With sliding glass doors excess air flows through the rollers at the bottom.


Jason,
www.Doors4Home.com l Interior Doors l Exterior Doors l French Doors


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I installed a center hinged door and got the best of both worlds. The operating panel hinges back against the stationary panel. No lost wall space.

It still incorporates a sliding screen panel, which is very functional.

The clear opening is wider than that of a slider of the same dimension.

It has a 3 point locking mechanism, for security and a tight seal.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

dav099 said:


> which is better, french doors or sliding doors?


There is no better. Both doors are made of equal quality.
Your decision will be made based on where the door is installed and which door you like. You may like the French door better even if the location has some compromises.
Ron


----------

